

Download 3D Files from British Museum, HTC, Microsoft - showwebgl
https://sketchfab.com/download

======
minimaxir
This submission has been vote manipulated, with the OP asking for upvotes on
Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/albn/status/527816635621838849](https://twitter.com/albn/status/527816635621838849)

------
melkisch
What's the next feature?? Are you going to become a marketplace with the
download button?

